# MELBOURNE | Docklands Development News



## A r c h i (Jul 6, 2005)

Melbourne Docklands is a 200 hectare, $10+ billion waterfront development in the heart of Melbourne. Located on Victoria Harbour and three kilometres of Yarra River frontage at the western edge of the city, Docklands is Australia’s largest construction project and a large urban renewal project by world standards.

The Docklands development is turning unused government land into a successful, integrated community of residents, workers, investors and visitors.

Being developed in stages over the next 10 to 15 years, Docklands is currently around one third complete. When complete in around 2020, it will double the size of the Melbourne CBD.

website: http://www.docklands.com.au/cs/Satellite?c=VPage&cid=1179455173298&pagename=Docklands/Layout

wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melbourne_Docklands

Map of Docklands with Precincts highlighted:



*PRECINCTS*

*Batman's Hill map:*



*Site 1:*








































*Site 2a/737 Bourke Street/ National Foods:*

















Construction Photo by Ozfrog:










*Site 2b/750 Collins Street/AXA HQ:*



















Interior shots by Shumway:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17227183&postcount=571

*Site 3a/700 Collins Street/Bureau of Meteorology:*



















*Site 3b/717 Bourke Street/ESMOD & Travelodge:*


----------



## Edward (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks archi!
I think i should just note that there will be four towers in Batman's Hill designed by Zaha Hadid.
Also to be included in Watefront City will be the Southern Star observation wheel (much like the London Eye, 15m shorter) and a surrounding shopping center


Edward said:


> Render Roundup:
> HELLO HARBOUR TOWN/SOUTHERN STAR!!!


----------



## A r c h i (Jul 6, 2005)

*Site 4/Village Docklands:*

Australia's largest and greenest office development.










Heights above ground level are (some of the plans quoting lower heights do not include the plant levels at the top of the towers):

4A: 17 levels, 77.7m
4B: 8 levels, 35.9m
4c: 14-18 levels, 65.3-77.3m
4D: 38 levels, 155.9m
4E: 10-19 levels, 34.8 - 62.8m
4F: (V1 - completed) 20 levels, 70m

Renders by me:



A r c h i said:


>





> *Walker Corporation Commences Work This Week at 735 Collins Street*
> 17th December, 2007
> 
> The Most Prestigious New Corporate Address In Melbourne
> ...




V1 (only completed tower so far) and site by Ozfrog:


----------



## A r c h i (Jul 6, 2005)

*Site 5a/Kangan Batman TAFE Automotive Centre for Excellence:*



silvermb said:


> $30 million investment for Automotive Centre of Excellence Stage 2
> 3 May 2007
> 
> The creation of a world-class automotive hub in Victoria is closer to reality, with the Bracks' Government allocating $30 million towards the second stage of the Automotive Centre of Excellence in the 2007-2008 State Budget.
> ...


Stage 1 Completed:

















*Site 5b and Site 6:*

Currently under negotiation. Looks likely to be awarded to Sama Dubai who are planning 4 towers (the tallest of which will be around 60 storeys and 250m tall) to be designed by Zaha Hadid and Ashton Raggatt McDougall. No renders as yet.



> For Melbourne's Docklands:
> 
> http://www.theage.com.au/news/natio...sform-docklands/2007/08/01/1185647977807.html
> 
> ...


These are some alternate designs for Site 5b:


----------



## Edward (Apr 29, 2007)

ANZ (Australia's 3rd Largest bank) are building an 80,000sqm office in Victoria Harbour with a 6 star energy rating. 11 stories but still to be the biggest office in the country...



A r c h i said:


> Seeing as it was me who strayed off topic I thought I'd get back on topic with these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The original plan for the Zaha Hadid site was the *560m* Grollo Tower that was approved and well on its way to becoming the worlds tallest when it fell through because of a funding disagreement.


----------



## A r c h i (Jul 6, 2005)

*Site 7/643 Collins Street/Media House-Fairfax HQ:*



















> http://www.theage.com.au/news/general/iagei-set-for-hightech-new-home/2007/12/13/1197135597809.html
> 
> Video
> 
> ...


----------



## Anberlin (Aug 11, 2007)

ROFL. :applause: Go Melbourne ^-^


----------



## A r c h i (Jul 6, 2005)

*Victoria Harbour:*



Website:http://www.victoriaharbour.com.au/llweb/victoriaharbour/main.nsf/html/index?opendocument










*Site V1/National Australia Bank HQ:*










pic by rpiker101, flickr:










*Site V2/Ericsson House:*



Pic by Drunkill:










*Site V3/Dock 5:*
























*Site C1/The Mosaic:*

Construction pic by Ozfrog:










*Site C10/The Montage:*

















*Site C3/The Gauge:*










Construction pic by Ozfrog:










*Site Y1/833 Collins Street/ANZ*










Construction pic by Ozfrog:


----------



## A r c h i (Jul 6, 2005)

*Yarra's Edge*

Completed towers:










Pic by Dean-Melbourne, flickr:










Overview:










Details:

* Marina Precinct (Towers 1-5): 772 apartments, $570 million, Completed
* River Precinct low rise: 83 dwellings, $144 million, Completion December 2008.
* Park precinct (Towers 6-8): 554 apartments, $492 million, Completion December 2010.
* River Precinct Highrise (Towers 9-11): 409 apartments, $328 million, completion December 2016.


Render of River Precinct townhouses:










Construction pic of River Precinct townhouses site by Ozfrog:










Article:



> Cashed-up Melburnians fork out $60m in a frenzy
> The Age
> 
> INTEREST rate rises? Economic downturn? Bah, Humbug! The prospect of either, it seems, could not have deterred the well-heeled clients of Mirvac when the giant property developer recently put up for sale 27 waterside townhouses at its Yarra's Edge development.
> ...


----------



## A r c h i (Jul 6, 2005)

*NewQuay*

website:http://www.newquay.com.au/



Completed towers: Nolan, Arkely, Palladio, Boyd

Pic by The Collector










Pics by avidday, flickr










Conder tower:










HQ NewQuay:http://www.hqnewquay.com.au/

370 Docklands Drive:










pic by silvermb:










Aquavista tower:










Lots 5 & 9:





Lot14b:



> Age/Capital Gain
> 27/10/2007
> 
> CSC in Docklands hunt
> ...


The Avenues, NewQuay Western Precinct:





















> “The Avenues at NewQuay” Melbourne’s Multi-Million Dollar Waterside Housing Precinct
> 
> Picture this: you've moved from the suburbs to Melbourne's premier waterside living destination, NewQuay Docklands. Every morning you wake to the sounds of water lapping in your front yard marina, home to your personal yacht. You step out of bed and enjoy the unobstructed water, city or park views from your individually designed three storey town residence. Welcome to "The Avenues at NewQuay".
> 
> ...


----------



## A r c h i (Jul 6, 2005)

*Stadium Precinct*



Telstra Dome (formerly Colonial Stadium):

Pic by Fabian:










South West Stadium Precinct/Victoria Point:

pic by Eric morot, flickr:










North East Stadium Precinct (NESP):



> NESP, East Tower 15 storeys, West Tower 18 storeys:


North West Stadium Precinct (NWSP):

360 Degrees:










South East Stadium Precinct:

Down to two bidders, decision expected in the next month.



> South-East Stadium Outcome Moves a Step Closer
> Thursday, 20 December 2007
> 
> The competition for the right to develop one of the few remaining Docklands sites tightened today, with VicUrban announcing a final shortlist of two for the South East Stadium Precinct.
> ...


----------



## A r c h i (Jul 6, 2005)

*Digital Harbour aka Commonwealth Technology Port*

Masterplan:



Completed:

Innovation Building:










Port1010:

pic by me










pic by Drunkill












> 1010 La Trobe at Digital Harbour Receives Commendation
> for Outstanding Commercial Architecture
> 
> Melbourne, October 31, 2007 - 1010 LaTrobe at Digital Harbour - Melbourne’s newest commercial waterfront precinct - received a commendation for excellence in commercial architecture at the 2007 Royal Australian Institute of Architects (RAIA) National Architecture Awards.
> ...


Under Construction:

Life.lab:










pic by melbournee12:










Starting soon 1000 LaTrobe Street:












> Fresh from receiving an outstanding commercial architecture commendation for its 1010 LaTrobe Street building at the 2007 Royal Australian Institute of Architects Awards, Melbourne’s newest commercial waterfront precinct, Digital Harbour, looks to the future with the unveiling of its latest commercial development, 1000 LaTrobe Street.
> Digital Harbour is fast emerging as Australia’s leading commercial precinct for organisations, both large and small, sharing a common interest in technological innovation. Embracing strict environmental design principals, the precinct blends sustainable development with leading edge technology, to create a unique commercial accommodation experience.
> 
> 1000 LaTrobe Street
> ...


----------



## ghmelb (Sep 13, 2007)

Fantastic Job Archi and Edward. All the projects in the one thread


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Wow. You guys have put in so much effort.

You should really include some stuff about the new Southern Cross station. It's really the cherry on top of the whole development (for me at least)


----------



## Edward (Apr 29, 2007)

At Your Request
Southern Cross was built to replace they hideous decaying spencer street station in 2002 and was completed in 2005 for the Melbourne commonwealth games. It's located on the corner of Collins and Spencer streets and is considered by many as a gateway to the Melbourne Docklands. It has 16 platforms, but even though two are not used it sill remains one of the two largest stations in Melbourne (The other being Flinders Street).
The redevelopment was shadowed by much controversy, which involved the project becoming over $200 million over budget. Today it acts as a major hub, running Vline, City Loop and normal Metro services.









By Flickr member lachlansear










By Flickr member benrobertsabq










By Flickr member sillykitty










By Flickr member tsaiware


----------



## A r c h i (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks Ed. I'll just add that the winning design is by Nicholas Grimshaw and Daryl Jackson.

Colourful office pods:










Older aerial shot of roof:










Original winning design:










It included a 36 storey office tower, two 40 storey apartment towers and a second footbridge. 

The design was scaled back to this:










The Campus style office block @ 664 Collins St:










Note, the design may have changed as the site was sold to a joint venture of Mirvac and CBUS. Media release: http://www.mirvac.com.au/investor/pdf/20071010_Landmark_Melbourne_CBD_Site.pdf


----------



## Edward (Apr 29, 2007)

GO ARCHI!
Unfortunately the area next to the station, which originally had plans for a 100m tower houses possibly the most disgusting development in our city. DFO (Direct Factory Outlers) Spencer is taking up valuable inner city space. 
It doesn't even have a proper roof. it should go back to airport west, where it belongs!
although i do have to admit it does have a few nice shops!


----------



## legumbre (Feb 1, 2007)

The projects looks great and the architecture of them seems to be very interesting.

The station is incredible :drool:


----------



## george_101 (Jan 1, 2007)

I absolutely love the developments here in Melbourne. And I'm sort of glad that Grollo Tower fell through. I never really thought a tower like that would look good in its location in conjunction with the CBD/Southbank. Plus I don't like the designs' lack of substance. It's just too plain for my liking lol.

Thanks for posting them all in one thread. ^_^


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

stunning project


----------



## A r c h i (Jul 6, 2005)

Another update on the Sama/Foster Project:



melbournee12 said:


> Looks like one of the SAMA towers are going to be *90 Stories!!!!*
> Definately over 300m now! WOOOT!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## A r c h i (Jul 6, 2005)

Some new renders of 717 Bourke St


----------



## oriental_horizon (Aug 28, 2005)

Anyone knows where Costco will be located in Docklands. Costco will be having massive warehouse supermarket to challegene the duopoly of the Aussie supermarkets of Woolies and Coles.


----------



## MelbourneMaverick (May 20, 2008)

two supertalls in melbourne would be very good.


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

MelbourneMaverick said:


> two supertalls in melbourne would be very good.


you think ?


----------



## MelbourneMaverick (May 20, 2008)

Yeah thats why I said it.


----------



## A r c h i (Jul 6, 2005)

New renders of 735 Collins Street/Quattro thanks to Shumway.


----------



## A r c h i (Jul 6, 2005)

City waterfront park planned for Docklands












> John Masanauskas
> 
> August 02, 2008 12:00am
> 
> ...


----------



## Anberlin (Aug 11, 2007)

CULWULLA said:


> sorry bout that
> 
> story in todays fin rev
> LEND LEASE PLANS DOCKLANDS TOWER
> ...


Dock 5 has a friend now


----------



## Gonzalo90uy (Feb 8, 2008)

Melbourne... one of my favourite cities.

The project, fantastic.


----------



## Infrasuper Planet (Nov 2, 2007)

*ANZ Headquarters*

Found this pic in my collection of HDR images


----------



## A r c h i (Jul 6, 2005)

Myer HQ @ Victoria Harbour:




















Thanks to Grollo.


----------



## A r c h i (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks to _silvermb_. Some new projects:

Convesso (30-storeys, 90m+) Concavo (36-storeys, 100m+), Victoria Harbour



silvermb said:


>


Tower 8 @ Yarra's Edge



silvermb said:


> T8 looks about 150m, 9 & 10 about 130m


----------



## A r c h i (Jul 6, 2005)

Yet another tower, this time at NewQuay. Harbour 1, 22-storeys tall:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Tightest squeezes in our city living spaces *
9 July 2009
The Australian

IT may seem a simple question but it is surprisingly difficult to answer: where is the most densely populated part of Australia? Some would argue that the towers that line Melbourne's Southbank and Sydney's Darling Harbour house most people per square metre of land, and they would be right.

But this is not the concept of density that interests me. A series of towers interspersed by parkland and open space doesn't deliver urban density in, say, the Manhattan sense.

What I am interested in is the most densely populated square kilometre in Australia, not that this area needs to be a neat square shape but it must be characterised by a geographic agglomeration of sorts.

I have scanned the 2006 census and conclude that on this measure there is one square kilometre that stands apart: Sydney's Kings Cross accommodates 18,900 residents (and visitors) between Bourke Street and Rushcutter's Bay. The second most densely populated square kilometre is located 2km southwest of the Cross at Surry Hills, where 13,000 residents cram between Oxford and Devonshire Streets.

Part of the reason why these precincts contain so many residents is that both were part of 19th century Sydney's walking city. They contain a mix of Victorian terrace housing and 20th century apartment stock that accommodate a colourful community of gays, young professionals, singles, expats, DINK couples and divorcees as well as a fair complement of assorted down-and-outs.

Oddly it is not Docklands that delivers most Melburnians per square metre but the rapidly evolving student quarter in the CBD centred on the former police headquarters of D24 in Russell Street.

This CBD quarter, as well as Carlton between Rathdowne and Swanston Streets, delivers 9400 residents in a single square kilometre. Carlton is to Melbourne what Surry Hills is to Sydney: both are terrace housing strongholds augmented by flanking apartment towers. (Terrace housing offers accommodation on less than 200sqm.)

Densities in Brisbane are greatest in New Farm between Brunswick and Macquarie Streets, where 6000 people live in a single square kilometre. The housing stock in New Farm is not Victorian terrace but rather early 20th-century modest. Originally the area housed workers for the nearby wharves. The manual labourers left a generation ago and the area was quickly gentrified by young professionals seeking river proximity and access to the CBD.

The Brisbane story is repeated in Perth, where Victoria Park between the Canning Highway and Rathay Street accommodates 4000 residents in a square kilometre. Victoria Park is not unlike New Farm in its housing stock, its relationship to the CBD and its proximity to the capital's river.

Neither place, however, has the towers, the terrace housing density, or the late 20th-century walk-up flats that are necessary to get densities above 10,000 per square kilometre.

Adelaide is different. For much of the city's history the most densely populated precincts have clustered around Unley, Glenelg, North Adelaide and even parts of Norwood, but the 2006 census has uncovered something quite extraordinary in Adelaide. The most densely populated square kilometre is now located in suburban Paralowie 20km north of the CBD.

The area bounded by Deuter, Burton and Bolivar roads and largely constructed in the past decade has 3400 residents.

The housing stock in Paralowie is a contemporary version of suburbia -- small blocks, token front yard, housing built almost to the side fence line. And in these tight ``efficient'' urban boxes live families with children.

Oh, and this particular precinct is not interspersed with open space. Here is evidence that suburbia can be delivered efficiently in a low-density format.

No need to corral and horse-whip families into apartments; simply follow the Paralowie model. Where are people thickest in Canberra? Contrary to popular opinion it's not the parliamentary triangle. It is in fact the suburb of Palmerston in the new town of Gungahlin, where 4300 residents cram into a square kilometre between Gundaroo and Nudurr drives.

Palmerston and Paralowie are two examples of how consolidation is being delivered in a low-density family-friendly format.

Hobart residents bunch up in Battery Point, where Australia's cutest but tight Georgian housing delivers 3200 residents per square kilometre.

In Darwin it is Coconut Grove, where 2300 people jam together (by Top End standards) into a single square kilometre.

But how do these densities, ranging from barely 2000 to 19,000 people per square kilometre, compare with people hotspots in other world cities? Paris tops out at 42,000 residents in the 11th arrondissement off Boulevard Voltaire while New York delivers 59,000 in the Upper East Side (around E86th Street).

Parts of Hong Kong deliver more than 400,000 residents per square kilometre. The form here, as in New York, is a series of collocated towers. Paris opts for apartment buildings jammed cheek-by-jowl but rising no more than five to six levels.

Even these densities are exceeded in third-world slums. Densities are said to reach more than half a million per square kilometre in Mumbai's Dharavi slum. Similar densities are believed to apply in the slums of Dhaka, Bangladesh.

Australia's housing form in suburbia generally delivers a population density of about 2000 per square kilometre.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Melbourne left trailing in capital city rent returns *
7 July 2009
The Age

MELBOURNE rents may be the most affordable of any Australian capital city.

The report by RP Data showed Melbourne landlords made less money on rental property investments than their counterparts in other states in the three months to March 31.

Melbourne landlords made 4.2 per cent returns on the median price of houses and 4.8 per cent on units, compared with the highest national returns in Darwin, where houses returned 6.4 per cent and units 6.1 per cent.

Landlords in Melbourne's inner city fared better than those in the middle and outer suburbs, as rents within 10 kilometres of the CBD continued to squeeze tenants.

Inner-city units and apartments proved to be the best-performing local investments, with Carlton units attracting the highest rents relative to property prices in the March quarter.

A median priced $225,000 Carlton unit attracted rent of $370 a week, with Burnley, Melbourne CBD, Southbank and Docklands the next most expensive.

When it came to houses, rents were at a premium in Collingwood, where the median house price was $555,000 and attracted a median rent of $550. It was followed by Parkville, South Kingsville, Abbotsford and Port Melbourne.

RP Data research analyst Cameron Kusher said tenants wanted units more than houses in the inner city, giving landlords comparatively higher returns, because they were a more affordable way of living close to work, public transport and the cultural heart of the city.

Nationwide, returns on house and unit rentals within 10 kilometres of the city centre grew the most, helped by sluggish property values and low vacancy rates, the property research group said.

Mr Kusher said growth on returns for landlords was "exceptional" last year in capital cities but predicted most would now plateau or even fall.

Australian Property Monitors chief economist Matthew Bell said the report was evidence that prices of "Melbourne houses are generally lower compared to houses in other capital cities".


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*$2bn in inner-city flats put off *
28 May 2009
The Age

PLANNED apartments worth more than $2 billion have been shelved or abandoned in inner Melbourne because of the financial crisis.

Projects affected since September include the $700 million Jam Factory redevelopment in Chapel Street, South Yarra, and failed venture WeLive's 320 apartments at Southbank.

At least 3155 apartments or units planned for the CBD, Fitzroy, St Kilda, South Yarra, Docklands, North Melbourne and Collingwood have also been shelved or abandoned, according to figures collated by Colliers International for The Age.

The drop-off could put hundreds of building jobs at risk and worsen the inner-city rental squeeze.

The figures are based on the status of development applications kept by Building and Construction Interchange Australia, a leading provider of building information.

They are likely to spur on supporters of the Commonwealth's proposed $4 billion Australian Business Investment Partnership - or "RuddBank" - that would fund commercial property players struggling for finance. The Senate is yet to vote on the proposal.

Freehills law firm partner David Sinn, who advises developers in gaining finance, said difficulty in securing loans and their high cost was making some projects unviable, despite strong demand. "Basically, the banks are in a position at the moment where they feel they are overexposed to the property market and are very reluctant to provide any further funding," he said.

A spokesman for Jam Factory owner Challenger said it had wanted to reduce debt by attracting a joint-venture partner since the start of the year but none suitable was forthcoming and the site was put on the market last week.

Challenger planned at least one high-rise apartment block at the Jam Factory with a 100-room hotel, office space and shops.

The halting of apartment projects has implications for the State Government's plans to increase housing density.

The trend is also bad news for CBD renters.

Economic forecaster BIS Shrapnel has predicted no relief to the undersupply of housing forecast within three years.

Its report last week on the Melbourne apartment market forecast that current high rents would rise by between 5 and 10per cent a year until 2011.

City property manager Kate Rigter, of Leasing Melbourne, said she received an average of 60 inquiries for each unfurnished rental apartment cheaper than $500 a week. Demand for one-bedroom apartments was strong.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Yarra's Edge tower to test the waters *
20 May 2009
Australian Financial Review (Abstracts)

Mirvac plans to start marketing is sixth residential tower by the end of 2009 that will test demand for middle and upper-end apartments in Melbourne’s Docklands. The $240 million project is expected to have around 128 apartments. Other residential towers being sold in the vast waterside development include MAB’s Harbour One (H1) and Vivas Lend Leases’s Convesso Concavo, but have not reached enough pre-sales to warrant the start of construction. Mirvac chief executive Nick Collishaw said enough prospective buyers were making inquiries so that Mirvac would consider building a sixth tower in its Yarra’s Edge precinct on the market. MAB chief operating officer Guy Pahor said pre-commitments for its $180 million residential tower in the New Quay precinct would need to reach 50 to 60 before the project would start.

Lend leases’s chief operating officer Paul Shaw said the developer was aiming to be realistic instead of cautious in its approach to building the $250 billion Viva Lend Lease’s Convesso Concava project.

Docklands, MAB’s Harbour One Vivas Lend Leases Convesso Concavo, Nick Collishaw, Yarra’s Edge precinct, Guy Pahor, New Quay precinct, Lend Leases, Paul Shaw, Viva Lend Lease.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Another bar at Docklands *
7 November 2009
The Age

VICTORIA'S planning tribunal has approved another large bar for the Docklands, despite objections from police, liquor licensing authorities and the Melbourne City Council.

The Woolshed Pub on Central Pier will cater for 675 people and open until 1am.

Last week, Planning Minister Justin Madden's department approved Platform 28, capable of holding 750 people, in the Docklands, and Premier John Brumby attacked the Victorian Civil and Administrative Tribunal for approving a 1500-patron nightclub in South Melbourne.

VCAT this week granted a licence for the Woolshed, reducing the capacity from 1445.

A spokeswoman for Consumer Affairs Minister Tony Robinson said: "Because of the Government's freeze on late-night licences, the licence was not granted past 1am. We are pleased that patron numbers were halved."

Melbourne councillor Peter Clarke said the decision showed the Government had no control over liquor licensing in the Docklands and this would be the 67th bar in the area.

"In the past two weeks we've had 1500 more bar patrons allowed in the Docklands, encouraged by the Government," he said

Opposition consumer affairs spokesman Michael O'Brien said VCAT was applying the Government's laws.

"If John Brumby wants to stop turning Docklands into Liquorland, he needs to make sure the laws reflect his rhetoric and he's clearly failed to do that."


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Victoria Harbour and Batman's Hill by _uewepuep_:










MYER is basically complete bar the fit out and 717 Bourke St is in its final stages.

New Quay and Waterfront cityby _uewepuep_:










Not much change. Wheel has almost all gone and luxury townhouses have begun. Also two (pretty bad) office buildings and the giant COSTCO supermarket have gone up.

ANZ world HQ has also finished. _Londoner_ took this one:










And these are by _Grollo_:














































:cheers:


----------



## vic2010 (Jan 23, 2010)

*re*

What's up with this building, it looks like it's going to be a Westpac high rise, is that going to be the new Westpac head office? 




A r c h i said:


> *Site 5a/Kangan Batman TAFE Automotive Centre for Excellence:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vic2010 (Jan 23, 2010)

*re*

Does anyone know anything about the project in this photo?? 

I got this photo off the internet, all i know is that it's located on Docklands Highway's next to the Victoria Police HQ.

If anyone knows about it or if there building it, please let me know, thanks????????

????????????????????


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Never heard of it before. Maybe a student project?

Isn't that the site that Quattro's being built on anyway?


----------



## AJohnstone (Oct 10, 2007)

http://www.theworldedition.com/index.php/news/389-melbourne-docklands-australia


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

lovely dancing towers!


----------



## vic2010 (Jan 23, 2010)

A r c h i said:


> *Site 5a/Kangan Batman TAFE Automotive Centre for Excellence:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






What's that building about? it looks like a Westpac bank building? it has the westpac logo?


----------



## A r c h i (Jul 6, 2005)

Been a while since this thread was updated.

*Digital Harbour Revised Masterplan*










Melbourne Water Building, 990 LaTrobe Street @ Digital Harbour U/C










*Yarra Point, Yarra's Edge, 31 storeys U/C*



















*NewQuay*

The Marriner U/C










The Quays - 31 Storeys and 27 Storeys



















*Victoria Harbour Revised Masterplan*



















Convesso - 100m (U/C)










Lifestyle Working on Collins










Serrata U/C








[/URL]

*Stadium Precinct*

695 LaTrobe Street Docklands 36 storeys










685 & 690 La Trobe Street, Docklands, 13 storeys & 15 storeys



















700 Bourke Street, National Australia Bank D2 Campus - 15 Storeys










Australian Tax Office @ 735 Collins Street, Collins Square - 17 Storeys U/C


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Very nice thread  Melbourne Docklands looks very interesting.


----------



## Saulogenmech (Nov 28, 2010)

Great designs, I love the projects in Australia, an Australian architect did the design of a very beautiful stadium here in Brazil. (Natal-Dunes Arena). The construction will be made for "2014 FIFA World Cup"
Congratulations to the Australians!

Look at this stadium project that I talked(3rd pictury):
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=813778


----------



## melburn21 (Sep 8, 2008)

thought this was pretty interesting.... the demolition of the a dock on the north bank just before the Bolte.

126202828

i giggled at the part near the end where the excavator pushes its way back downstream.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013 (May 11, 2013)

Lol more than 4 years since that reply!


----------

